
Professors hate online education. To save colleges, they have to love it - ryantracey
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-point/wp/2016/04/27/professors-hate-online-education-to-save-colleges-they-have-to-learn-to-love-it/
======
raginbajin
To me, it is completely obvious that Professors hate the online education
system. If they did believe in it, there would be a lot more interaction by
the Professors in the classes they teach online. Instead most Professors allow
themselves to treat it like a correspondence class, where they write up
instructions and just expect students to learn on their own.

The day Professors actually start looking to engage with their students is the
day that Online Education makes a complete turn for the better. There are
little things that they could do such as recording a lecture by video or by
just by audio.

